# Fragen zu LON Feldbus & Software



## hssjc (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum, studiere Informatik, und hab mich angemeldet in der Hoffnung das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich will mich etwas über LON Feldbusse schlau machen. In diesem speziellen Fall mit Geräten von WAGO. Da ich vorher noch nie damit zu tun hatte, habe ich mich den ganzen Tag Handbücher gewälzt, doch einige Fragen sind immernoch offen.
Das Szenario gestaltet sich wie folgt, die Haustechnik in einem Gebäude ist schon über einen bestehenden LON Feldbus miteinander vernetzt. Nun sollen mit Hilfe des WAGO 750-319 Feldbus Kopplers Temperatur/Feuchtigkeitslogger an den LON Feldbus angeschlossen werden. An jeden Koppler sollen dann 8 Feuchtigkeits/Temperatursensoren angeschlossen werden. Die Daten der Sensoren sollen anderen Anwendungen zugänglich gemacht werden (Logger Tool, Temperaturanzeige auf verschiedenen Displays etc,)

Frage 1: Kann man die WAGO Feldbus Koppler einfach so mit an den Bus hängen, so lange die Beschränkung von max 64. Geräten nicht überschritten wird ?

Frage 2: Die Koppler kann man nach dem Anschluss über ein Plugin von WAGO konfigurieren, und pro Logger max. 56 Netzwerkvariablen definieren. 
Dazu brauche ich einen LONtalk Adapter für den PC, aber welche Software eignet sich für das Plugin.

Frage 3: Wie kommen die Daten von den Kopplern dann auf den PC ? Welche Software braucht man da ? Ich hab was von LON-OPC Server und von der Software Wonderware gelesen, aber so ganz klar ist mir der Zusammenhang noch nicht.

Frage 4: Kann eine LON Software automatisch alle über den Bus geschickten Variablen auslesen und anderen Anwendungen zur Verfügung stellen, oder muss man jedem Gerät sagen das es seine Variablen an den LONtalk Adapter des PC senden soll ? Auf einem Bus sollte der PC ja dann eigentlich alles mitbekommen.

Wäre toll wenn jemand meinen Wissensdurst stillen könnte.
Schonmal Danke im vorraus.
Gruß
Till


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

aus Zeitgründen kann ich dir jetzt nur ganz kurz einen Punkt herausgreifen.
Die Schnittstellenbreite der LON-Köpfe ist sehr begrenzt. Daher
ist nicht die pysiklisch Anschießbare Menge an E/A entscheidend.

Den Kopf programmiert man mit WAGO I/O und exportiert die SYM-Datei,
den exakten Namen weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf.

Die Datei wird in den LON-Maker importiert und dort die BINDINGS bzw.
SNVT's mit einer VISU verbunden.

Leider habe ich bisher weder mit dem LONtalk-Adapter noch mit dem
Wonderware-OPC-Server gearbeitet. 

Gruß

Frank


Nachtrag:

Es war bei mir so, da die LON-Verbindungsvariablen irgenwo bei   
%*4xx.x  speziell %*475.0 begonnen haben. (habe hier leider das Projekt nicht dabei)
D.h. die erste LON-Variable wäre  z.B.       Taster  AT %Q475.0    





be


----------



## hssjc (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo Frank

Danke für deine Anwort.
Was meinst du mit LON-Kopf ? 
Ja, ich habe schon gelesen das der LON-Bus keine alzu hohe Bandbreite besitzt (waren doch ca. 1,25 Mbit / s) ?!
Ingesamt sollen ca. 40 Sensoren an den bestehneden LON-Bus mittels Wago Feldkopplern angeschlossen werden.

Gruß
Till


----------

